# Moving to Pisa in a year ... Help?!



## Lizziebee562 (May 5, 2013)

Hi

I've just found out that my partner & I will be moving to Pisa in about a year due to his job. He'll be getting a full language course & will have a job to go to, but I'll have to sort something out for myself.

I'm a qualified accountant & will have some italian language skills by then (hopefully!) and am wondering if anyone can give me any hints & tips on how to prepare for the move?

It's all a bit scary, but exciting too and I want to make sure I make the most of the 3 years we'll be there!

Thanks in advance

Lizziebee xx


----------

